# windows security center not finding anti virus or windows defender



## boogeyman (Oct 16, 2006)

hi everyone, just got my wife a new dell laptop with vista premium installed. got rid of all the trial and bloatware programs. installed avira antivir antivirus. problem is, security center sends out balloon that there is no antivirus installed and that windows defender is off. well both are on and working fine. i can turn defender on, but as soon as a reboot, it shows up as off again. i checked all the settings and as far as i can tell everythings ok. i un and reinstalled antivir with no difference. i know i can turn security monitor off, but i'd rather know whats causing this. i have a dell laptop myself with same os and antivir and wd and don't have any problems with security center. any help would be appreciated. thanks in advance for looking at this.
bob


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Is defender actually off when you reboot, or Security Center just sees it as off? Also, go to Start > Run and type "services.msc" w/o quotes. Find the Windows Defender service and make sure it is set to a startup type of Automatic.

BMR777


----------



## boogeyman (Oct 16, 2006)

BMR777, no. defender is actually on when reboot. went to services.msc and wd is set to automatic. any other ideas? thanks for your reply.
bob


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Have a look here:
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/scriptcenter/topics/help/wmidiag.mspx


----------

